

Why Your “Collectibles” Are Worthless - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/03/26/why-your-collectibles-are-worthless/

======
almost
What is this about? I'm sure there are plenty of things that are collectible
and that people pay money for. There are also probably plenty of people who
own stuff they think is worth way more than it is.

And what's with all the points? Surely the only one you need is "these things
aren't selling for a high price right now". That is either true or false, you
can find out if it's true or false for your specific items and once you've
done that who cares about the other stuff?

So why is this article here? Is there a context that gives it meaning for some
people here that I'm not getting? Maybe it's because I don't own anything I
believe to be worth lots of money for being collectible...

------
wmf
A more serious take: The Trough of No Value.
[http://theonlinephotographer.typepad.com/the_online_photogra...](http://theonlinephotographer.typepad.com/the_online_photographer/2009/02/the-
trough-of-no-value.html) and Doctorow's commentary:
<http://boingboing.net/2009/02/10/trough-of-no-value-t.html> "If all ephemera
were preserved [well], [their value] would never rebound, because it would
never become scarce."

------
nhangen
Yes, it's mostly true, but reeks of pure bitterness. Not everyone is broke,
and some people like spending money. I suppose it depends on what you are
collecting.

------
ssdsa
When trying to sell some "Collectibles" on eBay, you can gain a lot by
carefully crafting a detailed item description, with more than one photo of
superb quality. Also emphasize what makes this item collectible or rare, and
sprinkle in some sentences saying how desireable the item is. Finally, wait
until autumn or winter, because most "Collectors" don't buy very much during
the summer. That way, you may get a lot higher bids for your collectible than
some other random seller who sells his items with bad or stock photos and
descriptions with virtually no details.

Some time ago, I sold some old, rare computer games on eBay this way. There
are several boxes of games in my attic at this time that I "collected" some
years ago, and I hope to sell them for a descent price some time in the future
(when I find the time to take photos and craft good item descriptions).

------
ams6110
If you can go onto Ebay and find more than one or two of the item you are
selling it's probably not a "collectible" or at any rate it's not something
you are going to get a lot of money for.

